# Shells



## exitboy (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich lese gerade ein etwas älteres Buch, in dem die Bourne Shell, Korn Shell und CShell erklärt sind. Teilweise verhalten Sie sich ja total unterschiedlich.

Könnt Ihr mir die Unterschiede erklären, also auch wo Sie eingesetzt werden, welche Betriebsysteme und welche sie jetzt heute etabliert haben.

Hab die Option alle drei tiefgehend zu lernen - nur warum soll ich das denn tun, wenn es womöglich einige garnicht mehr gibt.

Arbeite hier u.A. mit SuSe - dort existiert z.B. der Befehl SHELL LAYER nicht shl ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2006)

Ich wuerde mal behaupten, dass die Korn-Shell eher wenig bis garnicht mehr genutzt wird. Sicher bin ich nicht, aber ich hab sie nie gebraucht und kenne auch niemanden der sie mal fuer irgendwas brauchte.
Die Bourne Shell, oder eher die Bourne Again Shell (Bash) ist die Standard-Shell. Sich damit auseinander zu setzen ist gut und wichtig.
Die C-Shell wird auch zum Teil noch eingesetzt, ich musste sie z.B. mal installieren um irgendein Programm kompilieren zu koennen.


----------



## deepthroat (18. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Die Korn Shell (ksh/pdksh) hab ich auch noch nicht wirklich benutzt, kann also nicht wirklich etwas dazu sagen. 

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen Bash zu lernen, es ist einfach die am weitesten verbreitete Shell. 

Manche Unix System verwenden allerdings standardmäßig die (t)csh. Die (t)csh kannst du allerdings zur Programmierung im Grunde vergessen (siehe Csh programming considered harmful).

Du könntest dir z.B. auch mal die zsh anschauen - die hat ein paar nette Features, z.B. sehr gut programmierbare Verfollständigung (ähnlich wie Bash seit einiger Zeit auch).

Ich mußte mal die Scsh (Scheme Shell) installieren um ein Programm installieren zu können 

Gruß


----------

